# Stolonatius Parvi species



## spujr (Mar 16, 2019)

Hello,

I was wondering what Parvi species besides armeniacum and micanthrum produces stolons?

Forgive any misspellings...

Cheers, 
Will


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 16, 2019)

That's a pretty much it. It's a short list, huh? Every once in awhile P. malipoense may try to climb a bit and produce a slightly extended stolon, but nowhere near as much as the other two you've mentioned.


----------



## spujr (Mar 16, 2019)

Interesting, yes!

Thanks for this! I've recently acquired an emersonii and a delenatii and was wondering if I would need to put them in a basket like my mic/arms.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ray (Mar 16, 2019)

For future reference, the correct term is "stoloniferous".


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 16, 2019)

I think others folks from this forum have had good success with various Parvies (and other Paph species) in wooden baskets. Basket culture provides lots of aeration to the root zone. Keep in mind that Paph. delenatii, at least in my experience, seems to like moisture year round where as Paph. emersonii seems to prefer a cooler, drier winter rest.


----------



## spujr (Mar 16, 2019)

Ray said:


> For future reference, the correct term is "stoloniferous".


Thanks! I knew it was a word but couldnt sound it out!


----------

